# Is this a Benimar? If not, any idea what it is?



## a310man (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi Benimar chaps

I recently bought a 1989 Fiat Ducato 2.5td motorhome. But I am having trouble finding the builder. It has been suggested by people here in Germany that it is probably a Benimar.

However, I can find nothing else that looks the same so I am not convinced. Can you help?

I hope the pic uploads!


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

it could be but im suprised it does nt say anywhere ?? not even faded over the front of the overcab (squint in the day light )i think in the 80s they did nt have their yellow trade mark stripe , in the 90 s they did, i hav nt seen a tag axle though , but maybe a benimar europe ?? ive seen frankia s that look similar though, (we ve got plenty on the canary islands,0 any more angles and pics ?? perhaps interior too ??


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could it be a Hobby?

Something similar HERE

Jacquie


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

I think it is a frankia, there are some similar looking ones on mobile.de, I would copyand spaste but I am on my phone.


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

http://suchen.mobile.de/wohnwagen-i...ome&segment=Motorhome&negativeFeatures=EXPORT

Sorry for the long link, I don't know how to shrink it


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

I saw an almost identical van today n the supermarket n St. Tropez.
I didn't have your photo to compare and i didn't have my camera but looking now I think it was the same.
It was on Swiss plates and it was a Tag axel Frankia.
It had Frankia in green just under the front Luton window and a band down either side of graphics made up of the word Fankia at the same height.

James


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

paulkenny9 said:


> Sorry for the long link, I don't know how to shrink it


Use tinyurl, see here:
http://tinyurl.com/


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Is there not a converter's plate anywhere, there certainly should be with a tag axle. If there is one, it's usually on the bonnet slam panel, inside one of the door shuts or sometimes adjacent to the habitation door, inside or outside.

Roger


----------



## a310man (Mar 20, 2013)

Mervyn (the motorhome) is a Benimar!!! Yippee - at last I know the truth.

Someone emailed a link to a short Benimar video and, lo and behold, there was a slightly shorter version of Mervyn. We own a Benimar, we own a Benimar. Makes me feel like a kid again now that I know the answer.

Thank you so much everyone for your intriguing suggestions.
Now I have to get on with restoring poor old Mervyn; at least I got new plywood on the ceiling today. Progress is good.


----------



## oldbenimar (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi there ,I know its an old thread ,but I have one too,A 1987 Europe 6000.I am having problems finding my manufacturer plate,Have you found yours yet?I would be interested in seeing what it looks like.Great old van .


----------

